

BNF graphs for Lisp, Java, SQL, and other languages - cruise02
http://cui.unige.ch/db-research/Enseignement/analyseinfo/BNFweb.html
Browse and explore some of your favourite programming languages syntactic rules. See relations between the rules, understand them using both BNF (Backus-Naur Form notation) and syntactic diagrams.
======
mahmud
The one for "LISP" is an idealized Lisp that's just a step above the pure,
untyped lambda calculus. See Gregory Chaitin's Algorithmic Information Theory
for a slightly more detailed implementation of an ancient but pure Lisp.

